# JSP - Datenmodell - Objekte speichern



## daJunior (25. Apr 2006)

Hallo

ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich möchte ein Kommunikationsboard machen, welches in *JSP/Servlet* implementiert ist. Daten, welchen in einen Formular eingegeben werden, sollen am Server in einem *Datenmodell*, also als Objekte, gespeichert werden. Weiters möchte ich dann direkt von Eclipse aus, über ein PlugIn auf diese Daten zugreifen können!!!

*Das ganze soll ohne DB laufen!!!*

Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich das mit dem Datenmodell machen muss, damit die Daten auch mit mehreren Clients funktioniert.

Danke für eure hilfe
daJunior :roll:


----------



## seb als Gast (26. Apr 2006)

Und warum soll das ohne DB laufen ? Willste alle Dateien in einer Textdatei speichern oder wie ?



> Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich das mit dem Datenmodell machen muss, damit die Daten auch mit mehreren Clients funktioniert.



Und was meinst du damit ? Im Servlet lädst du in der service()-Methode die Daten und speicherst sie in der Session (session.setAttribute(.., ..) ). In der JSP liest du das Objekt eben wieder aus. Oder du benutzt Struts oder JSF und ersparst dir das Zeugs.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## daJunior (26. Apr 2006)

ich mache jetzt ein MVC Konzept, wobei die Daten im javaBean gespeichert werden. Soweit funkt das ganze mal.
nun stehe ich vor dem problem, wie kann ich diese Daten, ohne sie in eine DB zu speicher von einer anderern java Datei auselen??

Habe es mit einem normalen Interface probiert, funkte aber nicht


----------



## Gumble (26. Apr 2006)

dann leg dein daten bean in den application scope - das speichert dann 'session-uebergreifend' = 'mehrere clients' die daten. gehen aber hops wenn du den server neu startest.
db ist echt kein grosses ding. nimm ne interne hypersonic mit hibernate gemappe... dann verlierste nicht die objectorientierte sicht.


----------



## daJunior (26. Apr 2006)

...das verstehe ich jetzt nicht!!!!

Ist eine Kommunikation zu einem anderen Java Programm möglich, bzw. wie soll das mit den Daten auslesen gehen? Gibt es da irgendwo ein Tutorial


----------



## SaschaLR (28. Apr 2006)

Also, ich habe keine Ahung was du wirklich haben willst, weil ich kaum verstehe, was du da schreibst, aber vielleicht meinst du, dass du Instanzen von Objekten <<serialisieren>> willst?

Wäre aber definitiv der schlechteste Weg...


----------



## daJunior (28. Apr 2006)

da habe ich das ganze genauer beschrieben

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/j2ee/242855-java-beans-daten-auslesen.html?posted=1#post1264870


----------

